# Meyer E47 freeze up



## MikeS806/H (Nov 20, 2005)

My dad has a Meyer plow with the E47 pump, Problem is every year he has to heat the bottom of the pump with a torch to get it working, we have drained the oil also drained the cylinders, and used the meyer oil that said that stops freeze up, didnt work, we changed the oil 3 times last year we even took the pump apart to get all the oil out, any way to fix this problem?


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

MikeS806/H said:


> My dad has a Meyer plow with the E47 pump, Problem is every year he has to heat the bottom of the pump with a torch to get it working, we have drained the oil also drained the cylinders, and used the meyer oil that said that stops freeze up, didnt work, we changed the oil 3 times last year we even took the pump apart to get all the oil out, any way to fix this problem?


I take it that the truck is probably left outside, no garaged ? If this is the case try one of those electric battery blankets, try wrapping it around the unit to keep it warm until its time to plow ,,,just a suggestion


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

time to start looking at seals in the angle cyls and the top cap seal/wiper on the pump


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

after you check the seals use m1 fluid and add some dry gas in it i have never had a problem in 5 yrs that i owned one


----------



## Brother1 (Oct 29, 2002)

We had this same problem a few years ago with a Meyers E47 pump. We did all the same stuff and still had freezeup. What we ended up doing was wrapping an old army blanket around it and that seemed to really help. Try that out if you can't park it inside somewhere.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You could also get the pump cover from the dealer that helped mine out.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

You need to flush the system to all the debris out, If the system has not been disassembled in a while I would pull it apart and flush everything with naptha. Just draining the pump will not get all of the fluid out of the sump. I have taken angle rams apart only to find ice and slush. That will work it way back to the pump and freeze up the pump....


----------



## paynter2 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm a newbie to this site. And, I've only been plowing for a couple of years. I'ts been a real battle with my old Jeep and my $200 Meyers (E47) plow. I like working on things, but not when it's -25...

A local (N. MN) plow guy told me to put Dexron into my E47. I told him it was slow... After looking over the site, I bought some Amsoil (sythetic) A/T fluid. I was going to drain about a quart out of the #47 and fill it up with the Amsoil...

This afternoon, I was outside burning some brush and put a little oil on the pile to get it started - I had a few drops left in an Arctic (blue) hydraulic oil container. It said it was good to an (ambient) temperature of -50F.

I got the stuff at Northern Tool and Equipment in Duluth (MN). I'm going to run it again this winter and then, next spring, I'm gonna tear the whole thing down (pump , rams, hoses) and rebuild the entire unit (new seals and o-rings, and gaskets).

It gets damned cold up here, but -50 should be good enough...


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

i have 4 meyer pumps last year i tried meyers new fluid [yellow] that froze up went back to the amsoil atf been using it for at least 7 years. still you need to change and flush every year. you will have a lot less promblems. by the way my e-47's and one e-60 froze up last year. the e-57 did not


----------

